# Poll: Tommy vs Quadrophenia



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Two great musical pieces by The Who. Which one do you like better and why?


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

_Tommy_. Overall, the songs are stronger.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree with Jay - _Tommy_'s songs are stronger overall but I would still pick _Quadrophenia_ as I prefer its street grittiness. Pity the production wasn't up to snuff, though - it all sounds too recessed. I wonder if Townshend's relentless multitracking and overdubbing actually had some sort of deleterious effect on the master tapes.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I think I may have had both albums and saw the movie Tommy. I don't recall much of either. Was never a big Who fan. Wasn't Quadraphenia related to/ recorded for the quadraphonic sound systems of the day?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Tommy is a seamless masterpiece with a great overture. Quadrophenia is good but doesn't reach the heights of the earlier classic.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

SixFootScowl said:


> I think I may have had both albums and saw the movie Tommy. I don't recall much of either. Was never a big Who fan. _Wasn't Quadraphenia related to/ recorded for the quadraphonic sound systems of the day?_


The record was, if I recall correctly, so named because of the unstable personality of the album's main character - as if Quadrophenia was Schizophrenia doubled. To illustrate this, Pete Townshend composed four separate themes (named after each member of the group) which made the first track, _I am the Sea_, an overture, and then reappeared on various songs thereafter.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I am unable to add anything to the debate here. I know Tommy very well, and I think it's great. I never listened to Quadrophenia, it's just one of those albums overlooked in my youth. Last year was the first time I have heard it in its entirety. I've since listened to it two or three times more. It's pretty good, but I can't make an objective comparison since I don't know it very well.

I had a greatest hits album of the Who I bought some time in the early 80s, and on it was Love Reign O'er Me and 5:15. Thse are the two songs from Quadrophenia I know well. There is a recent Rick Beato youtube video where it breaks down what makes Love Reign O'er Me a great song. He has nearly 100 of these videos on his channel.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I prefer Quadrophenia for a couple of reasons - firstly the subject matter was more relatable to me in my youth even if I wasn't involved in the mods v rockers culture, secondly to my mind the music is more consistantly good, is more gutsy and is simply more to my taste.

ETA - and I can't think of Tommy in the same way after seeing Elton John in his over the top outfit and boots playing pinball in the film


----------



## Bill Schuster (Oct 22, 2019)

I would have said Tommy for many years, but after finally taking the time to get to know Quadrophenia better, I have changed my mind. I find Quadrophenia to be a deeper and more satisfying work. Probably Pete's masterpiece. That said, I am apparently basic enough that I would still pick Who's Next over both of them.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

"Who's Next" 

Of the two in the poll: "Tommy"


----------

